# Will google replace "forums" in future.?



## Sathish (Nov 16, 2008)

As all of you know, google has vast information and its searching capabalities goes beyond to the earth.. 
most of the time my doubts on everything(tech,shopping,education,etc) has been cleared by google and i easily and instantly found the specific answer to my queries. 
i think google will replace all the forums in www in future.!

any other opinion welcomes.


----------



## windchimes (Nov 16, 2008)

Apart from the right and vast info you mentioned  forums creates a platform for open discussion, info sharing and new acquaintances besides a numerous ways of using it as per the users discretion and sensibilities. . Again a search can take you to forums , so many a time you can end up seeing the discussion of your "search" and more info on it . Finally you needed a forum to ask this question..I think google didn't give you the answer  

So the bottomline is forum is a podium for users having common interests and forums will shape itself in a new way  rather than "google" or any search engine "replacing" it


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

is that revolutionary ?
Forums will never die.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2008)

East or West Forum is the Best..If there is no forum then where this google will search..think..


----------



## Sathish (Nov 16, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> East or West Forum is the Best..If there is no forum then where this google will search..think..



well. but think about the word "social networking"..

but, in my personal experience, most of the latest tech informations/tips/tricks that i have found in only at blogs not from forums.

so in future google search will end at blogs


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2008)

forum is the heart of internet


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 16, 2008)

forums are here to stay ... may be it can be replaced my say instant chat - forum style .. like stuff... a combo where people can ask instant doubts and cleat things off.. just speculations...

google doesnt have knowledge .. they index all that is in forum..

if there is no forum/site .. no new index ... Google dies... simple...


----------



## iMav (Nov 16, 2008)

Dude! When you search on google for any of the stuff that you search, you are directed to forums for opinions & reviews. Google depends on blogs & forums for it's results on consumer stuff.  How can it replace forums? It's like everyone said, Chrome will replace Windows, when it ran only on Windows.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2008)

thats the point without forum google will be a blank page..


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 16, 2008)

No way. A search Engine can't replace forums.


----------



## Sathish (Nov 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> Google depends on blogs & forums for it's results on consumer stuff.




that is right..then come to my point, 
for example (in future), if a blog for group of blogs written especially for Hard Disk troubleshooting and contains in-depth analysis and user comments,  most of us wont go to forums..
so blogs may change the scenario.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2008)

But this totally differs from ur thread your thread is about *Will google replace "forums" in future.?* and u r saying about *Will BLOGS replace "forums" in future.?*..huh..


----------



## Sathish (Nov 16, 2008)

yes.i agree... 
but most google search ends at blogs..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 16, 2008)

Betruger said:


> yes.i agree...
> but most google search ends at blogs..



No it doesn't. Google is a just means, not an end in itself. It hasn't and never will replace forums or any other service that allows people to interact with each other and share ideas.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

Most  of the content you search for in Google will direct you to a forum.
Thus, other than a few handy sites like Lifehacker, AskVG, etc. (I know many more, too lazy to list them) it will be forums that will give more information. Google is just a mean and it will be foolish to call it an "end". (no offence to the thread starter)


----------



## skippednote (Nov 16, 2008)

Forum provide info and personal reviews which neither blog nor google can replace. Here people discuss and share personal views which a blog maintained by a single person can't be. Forum can be modified in future a bit like social networking sites and blogs.
So +1 for TD forum.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd say a mix of Google Search and Forums can do wonders... search for what you want on google and then follow up with some experts of a particular field through forums...

PS: why has google not started a forum ? a google forum (similar to TD) should be great..
wonder why google haven't thought about it !!


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 16, 2008)

> that is right..then come to my point,
> for example (in future), if a blog for group of blogs written especially for Hard Disk troubleshooting and contains in-depth analysis and user comments, most of us wont go to forums..
> so blogs may change the scenario.



Guess where 90% of the blog writers get their information from. The other 10% probably try and work it out themselves but I hardly doubt that they would compose a majority of the results shown in Google searches.  

You don't go to forums or blogs mainly just to fix a problem but rather to learn from others who have unique knowledge about a certain topic or maybe learn from their experience. I personally visit blogs who I feel have content worth reading .  Blogs don't compete with forums and forums don't compete with google. Its like comparing apples and oranges. All of them rather coexsist with each other.



> PS: why has google not started a forum ? a google forum (similar to TD) should be great..
> wonder why google haven't thought about it !!


Check out groups.google.com


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not think that a search engine can replace social interaction.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 17, 2008)

@Betruger,

For search results from Forums,

-  {enter search term here} thread 

e.g,  Betruger for president thread


----------



## red_devil (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ ?? 

and like nucleuskore said, search engines cant replace interaction with others.

if you screw up while you implement some kinda "feature" on your pc, then you can head for the forums and ask the members about it...search engines can't give u this facility.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you use google to post here ?
     With google you can search or satisfy you query.But all the interactions are done on the forum.


----------



## babyis37 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Baby Einstein*

1 .Baby Noah Animal Expedition DVD* A musical introduction to animals around the globe* Features bonus language learning with Spanish, French and English tracks* Includes the music of Beethoven, Mozart and Strauss* Appropriate from 1 year


----------

